# opens may 27th



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Does anybody no of any opens on sunday the 27th. thanks


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

Ohio River at New Martinsville Launch $80.00 per boat.
$1200.00 to win 7-4. This is a well run tourny usually 50+ boats.


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

A tourney on Memorial day at Dillon Lake $60.00 a boat, 7 to 3


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Any tourney results from dillon lake on memorial day?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

